# Manual de servicio Pioneer DJM-600



## badbwoy (Ago 26, 2009)

Ando buscando el manual de servicio de la pioneer DJM-600 desde hace ya unas semanas y esta en varias webs pero siempre es pagando, si alguien lo pudiera postear estaría muy agradecido, yo tengo muchos manuales y schematics para intercambiar si alguien necesita.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2009)

¿Probaste [URL="http://www.eserviceinfo.com/]acá[/URL]?

Es medio complicada la búsqueda, pero hay muchos manuales gratis y vale la pena perder un rato revolviendo.

Saludos


----------



## badbwoy (Ago 27, 2009)

hola cacho, ya busque pero no esta, muchas gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2009)

Sin mucho esfuerzo yo encontré recién el esquemático de una prima (DJM300) de esa consola que pedís, alojado en esa página que te pasé.

Buscá bien que de la 300 a la 600 no debe haber mucha distancia.

Saludos


----------



## badbwoy (Ago 27, 2009)

si, ya vi el diagrama de la 300, el problema es que algo anda mal con el modulo de efectos de la 600, y la 300 no tiene, lo bueno es que parece que si comparten similitudes como la fuente de alimentacion, y eso me fue util, pero ando buscando el esquema de los efectos...

gracias por la ayuda cacho!!


----------



## Duartes (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola

Puede bajar el manual de la pagina abajo.

http://www.electronica-duartes.com/esquemas_mesas_mistura_pioneer.php

Buen trabajo.

Saludos

Mário Santos


----------

